# Crawford is sick!



## Johnjo (Jun 4, 2002)

Crawford has just been sick tonite. He is showing why we REALLY shouldn't let him go.

Did you guys see in the first quarter when he did the crossover on Tinsley after the pick? It looked like time just ceased to exist for that moment!

And his scoring flurry in the 3rd had me screaming, "Chicken Salad!"


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

27 pts in the 2nd half, 10 in a row now in the 4th Q


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

he has one of the best running j's/throwing layups that i have ever seen, its INSANE


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Props to Jamal. Coming up big tonight. He does have amazing touch on those floaters and mini-floaters.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

What a stud!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

He tore it up


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

31 pts in the second half

33 points 8 assists for the game!

WOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

JC, EC & TC should be UNTOUCHABULLS!! They better not trade any of these guys. ATTENTION to the NEW GM!!!
I love how the players have JK on their shoes tonight!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> JC, EC & TC should be UNTOUCHABULLS!! They better not trade any of these guys. ATTENTION to the NEW GM!!!
> I love how the players have JK on their shoes tonight!!!


Come on now, according to the "insiders" Craw was only worth a second round pick..


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> JC, EC & TC should be UNTOUCHABULLS!! They better not trade any of these guys. ATTENTION to the NEW GM!!!
> I love how the players have JK on their shoes tonight!!!



amen...

and now im sad he is gone... you know Crawford and these other guys probably would have re-signed easily if JK stayed!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*What a Game!!! MAJOR props to JCraw!!!*

To quote early 70's icons Rick Derringer/Johnny Winters:



> *Rock and Roll Hootchie Koo
> Lawdy Mama, Light My Fuse...*




That about sums up how I'm feeling right about now.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

anyone note that those 33 points were in only 31 minutes?

The way Craw was lighting it up in the third, BC shouldn't have had him sit at the beginning of the 4th.

Craw didn't come back in until around the 5 to 6 minute mark in the 4th. Thus JC's last 14 points came in only 5 to 6 minutes


----------



## pjc845 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Are there still people pining for Williams*

Hello? Anyone?

What a joke that there was ever a debate in the first place.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: What a Game!!! MAJOR props to JCraw!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> To quote early 70's icons Rick Derringer/Johnny Winters:
> 
> 
> ...


I like Rick Derringer. I really like Johnny Winter!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamal's jumper and crossover is the most graceful thing to happen to the bulls since Pip's smooth statue of liberty dunks. U gotta love the way jamal plays the game. Its so much fun to watch this guy. His confidence right now is on sky 9. Hope it stays that way. 31 pts in the second qtr is just SICK. When was the last time a bull scored 30+ pts in a half?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Jamal's jumper and crossover is the most graceful thing to happen to the bulls since Pip's smooth statue of liberty dunks. U gotta love the way jamal plays the game. Its so much fun to watch this guy. His confidence right now is on sky 9. Hope it stays that way. 31 pts in the second qtr is just SICK. When was the last time a bull scored 30+ pts in a half?



What really stands out the most is that he did it on 50% shooting and with only 1 turnover in 31 minutes.Maybe he should be giving jalen some pointers.

Did anyone see Jalen slide in on jamals interview at the end of the game ?Man I think Jalen feels the tides turning just like in Indy.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was wondering the SAME thing! it apparently was JAMAL"S interview and Jalen comes strolling around like he was Nelly or Ja RUle and acted like the interviewer actually wanted to talk to him.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was wondering the SAME thing! it apparently was JAMAL"S interview and Jalen comes strolling around like he was Nelly or Ja RUle and acted like the interviewer actually wanted to talk to him.


oh come on guys, Jalen just wanted to congratulate Crawford, quit making this out to be something it's not!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Take a look at Jalen and Jamal together, take a GOOD HARD LOOK! I thought Jalen stopping over to Jamal's interview was brilliant because he got to show his respect for him and let jamal bask in the glory. When Jalen turned around and shouted "WOOO!!!" I went nuts. I've never seen the Bulls that pumped after a win!!! This was probably the most important win of the year!

Take a good hard look!


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> oh come on guys, Jalen just wanted to congratulate Crawford, quit making this out to be something it's not!


I agree. Jamal and Jalen are good friends, and Jalen had a good game too, the whole time durin the interview he was praisin Jamal. We won, soooooo...lets not say anything negative for once, at least until the next game starts :yes:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Ok, I'm not one to say I told you fools so .... but .... nah, I'm not going to do it. All of you who argued with me that Crawford shouldn't start over Williams at PG ...can apologize right now!

If there is a way to look back through all of my posts, you will see that I repeatedly explained why JC would be the future. I explained that his crossover and ball-handling moves in general are so sick, that he's able to shake a defender silly one monent, drive around him with ease the next, and then create enough space between him and the defender to get a wide open look. I also told you that he a great outside shot too. I explained this time and time again while many you lobbied to have him traded for virtual nobodies. You know who you are ... don't hide ..just admit it.

AND PLEASE don't start campaigning to move JC to SG and have JWill at PG. Rose is our SG, like him or not he's the right man for the job. JC is our PG! Point blank. He just happens to be a PG who can score if necessary. But he's every bit as good a passer as he is a scorer. As he matures and the players around him develop and create the right spacing or cut to the bucket, JC will surely find them for easy hoops. The Crawford - Rose combination will be very potent. Again, for those of you who claim that Jalen is selfish, please look at this game tape. Watch how the star veteran scoring leader of the team escorted the ball to Jamal and turn over complete control of the game? It should show you how unselfish Jalen is. 

As I said before, JWill will make a great back up PG. If he isn't willing to accept that role, then the Bulls need to trade him while he still has some value.

What's really sad about all of this is that JC's development has been stymied by incompetent coaching and an unfortunate injury. Floyd benched him when the Bulls had guys like El Amin and Kevin Ollie running the point. Playing time that he could used to develop his skills on the court. Then his knee injuiry was a huge set back. This year, we all sat back and watch stupid Cartright yank Crawford from the game everytime he missed one shot or made one bad play. Or how about when he basically handed the starting PG spot to JWill in lieu of the incumbent, JC. 

Just think what the Bulls record might be if JC had been the PG the whole year. Just think if the Bulls had a coach who could actually coach close games. When I made my bold prediction that the Bulls would be in the playoff this season, I never imagined that Cartright would limit JC's playing time as he has done. 

Thank you Mr Krause for drafting JC ... much love for you Big Man, MUCH LOVE.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

*Meh*

Not to take anything away from Crawfords great game, but I really see him just adding to his trade value. I'm not sure you take a PG with the second pick to trade him the next year. Crawford has had a great game/last few weeks, but for those of you who believe he's the better of the two pgs, shame shame. First of all, he's had 2.5 yrs of experience to Williams less than 1. I've had an ongoing arguement with a friend about who's the better player and I always say that I'll shut up once Crawford has a triple double of the magnitude of Jay's against Kidd. The fact that Jay had 26/14/13 on Kidd is pretty amazing. 

All in all, I believe Crawford is the better starter this year, and Jay is a nice spark off the bench, but in the end Jay will be the better player. Once Jay learns how to finish around the basket, which should come this summer, it will be no contest. Now, I'm not against Crawford staying with the team and playing a two pg/combo guard backcourt, seems to work for Milwaukee. I know I'm beating a dead horse here, and probably on the wrong thread, but I haven't posted on here for like a year so I thought I'd get my two cents in and teach you all a lesson...


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Ok, I'm not one to say I told you fools so .... but .... nah, I'm not going to do it. All of you who argued with me that Crawford shouldn't start over Williams at PG ...can apologize right now!
> 
> If there is a way to look back through all of my posts, you will see that I repeatedly explained why JC would be the future. I explained that his crossover and ball-handling moves in general are so sick, that he's able to shake a defender silly one monent, drive around him with ease the next, and then create enough space between him and the defender to get a wide open look. I also told you that he a great outside shot too. I explained this time and time again while many you lobbied to have him traded for virtual nobodies. You know who you are ... don't hide ..just admit it.
> ...


i agree 100%

Jay williams is a great player and he will be an all star one day.. BUT if we had started jamal all season long then we would be in the playoff right now. point blank. im not blaming jay, i just feel jamal would have helped us much more and much earlier.

JC has had a long road so far.. he's the ultimate underdog, which is why i want the dude to succeed. its still a long road... and he still has haters to shake off... but he'l take care of business.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Meh*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> Not to take anything away from Crawfords great game, but I really see him just adding to his trade value. I'm not sure you take a PG with the second pick to trade him the next year. Crawford has had a great game/last few weeks, but for those of you who believe he's the better of the two pgs, shame shame. First of all, he's had 2.5 yrs of experience to Williams less than 1. I've had an ongoing arguement with a friend about who's the better player and I always say that I'll shut up once Crawford has a triple double of the magnitude of Jay's against Kidd. The fact that Jay had 26/14/13 on Kidd is pretty amazing.
> 
> All in all, I believe Crawford is the better starter this year, and Jay is a nice spark off the bench, but in the end Jay will be the better player. Once Jay learns how to finish around the basket, which should come this summer, it will be no contest. Now, I'm not against Crawford staying with the team and playing a two pg/combo guard backcourt, seems to work for Milwaukee. I know I'm beating a dead horse here, and probably on the wrong thread, but I haven't posted on here for like a year so I thought I'd get my two cents in and teach you all a lesson...



He has never approached those stats since then indicating that it was much more of a fluke. I want Jay to succed but other than that game what has he shown to prove he will ever be better than Jamal?


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree 100%
> ...


In response to the thought that Craw for a whole season = playoffs... No playoff team has a road record like the one we do, and as such, what has Crawford shown as far as leading on the road? If they can't win on the road with either player then they'll never get to the playoffs. Jay hasn't been able to lead the team to too many road wins either, and I know this. I do know one thing though, if we let Craw or someone else take that shot at Milwaukee earlier this year at the end of the game, we have 1 more road win. Rose is not clutch whatsoever.

OUT


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Meh*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He has never approached those stats since then indicating that it was much more of a fluke. I want Jay to succed but other than that game what has he shown to prove he will ever be better than Jamal?


Yeah I know he's never approached those stats since, but has Craw ever approached that kind of complete game? Not from what I see. If you watched that game you'd know it was a sign of things to come. He controlled that game from start to finish. Also, once I see Craw get over 10 assists I'll quiet down.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Craw has had about 4 10 assists game and multiple*

7+ assists games. Which is about average for the good pgs in the league and he has been wihtin a rebound or two of a triple double about 4 times.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Meh*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know he's never approached those stats since, but has Craw ever approached that kind of complete game? Not from what I see. If you watched that game you'd know it was a sign of things to come. He controlled that game from start to finish. Also, once I see Craw get over 10 assists I'll quiet down.



Jamal put up 22 points, 10 assists and 9 rebounds against the knicks... then went on the next game against the pistons to put up 17 points, 8 assists adn 7 rebounds.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

***** jay*

jamal is a pimp!!!
hes a 6'5 pg who can do it all.. yall need to trade him and your high pick and get lebron
then yall will be in the playofsfs
even though tyson sucks
that lineup will have 4 studs eddie jamal lebron and jalen and then tyson can rebound

ok im gon to bed !!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Ok, I'm not one to say I told you fools so .... but .... nah, I'm not going to do it. All of you who argued with me that Crawford shouldn't start over Williams at PG ...can apologize right now!
> 
> If there is a way to look back through all of my posts, you will see that I repeatedly explained why JC would be the future. I explained that his crossover and ball-handling moves in general are so sick, that he's able to shake a defender silly one monent, drive around him with ease the next, and then create enough space between him and the defender to get a wide open look. I also told you that he a great outside shot too. I explained this time and time again while many you lobbied to have him traded for virtual nobodies. You know who you are ... don't hide ..just admit it.
> ...


wow, who wants their ego stroked

i've got as much love for jc as anyone. but to think that he'd be playing like this a month into the season if he'd been starter from day one is a bit off. if you'll remember he never really distanced himself from jay in the battle for point guard. certainly neither did jay, but i think you don't give enough credit for jamal improving his game over the course of this season. i think the nature of his development is very similar to that of curry's this year. it's taken time for him to gain confidence on the court, but now that he has it, he's awesome. still a young player can have his confidence ruined if thrown to the wolves before trully ready. some credit goes to billC in my opinion for the way that both curry and jc have been brought along. jay and erob should be his projects over the summer and into next season. i really don't think we need to make much of a change this offseason


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Nah, my ego is fine without stroking. I'm not suggesting that he would have been scoring 33 a night just one month into the season. All I'm saying is that playing time does a lot more for confidence than being yanked because you miss a shot. There are two schools of thought, one says that Cartright deserves the credit for bringing JC and Eddy along slowly so that they can mature into the players they are today. Another says, that playing and a vote of confidence from the their coach was all these players needed to mature and develop. I happen to believe in latter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Here's my humble take on Jamal and why I will be pissed if he is traded by the new GM for anything less than an all-star.

As seen tonite and other nights recently, he has the ability to take over the game. His shooting, size and passing can just simply punish other PG's, when he is feeling confident. Confidence, comes with consistency, which comes from consistent playing time and comfort with the other players on the floor.

I will even go so far as to say I would be willing to suffer through Jalen's abysmal nights if it means that Jamal stays our PG.

I think Jay Will can be a heck of a pg and will be a major contributor for any team that gives him proper playing time (the same as Crawford). 

However, I see the young guys (Curry and CHandler) and the Vets (Rose and Blount and Marshall) (Sick pass to Blount who should've dunked the ball after Crawford slipped around the defense collapsing on him) respond much more enthusiastically. I think that is very important. I truly believe now that Crawford feels that he is truly a Bull and wants to be the man. 

One of the things mentioned about the reason for Krause leaving is his inability to get rid of his draft choices.

I believe that is the biggest immediate challenge for the new GM - Who to trade and for what. 

My Vote: Lock up Crawford long term for 6 years and 42 Million.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Here's my humble take on Jamal and why I will be pissed if he is traded by the new GM for anything less than an all-star.
> 
> As seen tonite and other nights recently, he has the ability to take over the game. His shooting, size and passing can just simply punish other PG's, when he is feeling confident. Confidence, comes with consistency, which comes from consistent playing time and comfort with the other players on the floor.
> ...



i hate to say it... but i admit i actually wanted to ship jamal for eddie jones before the trade deadline. boy im glad krause is our GM.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Can Jamal's offense ever be consistent?*

I'm not trying to dampen the enthusiasm for Jamal necessarily. He has played better lately than I though possible. But I still think that when he penetrates, he always looks like he's throwing up desperation shots. They are spectacular when they go in, but can he be consistent when his shots on the move never go up the same way twice in a row? Does anyone else see this? Johnny Kerr has often pointed this out... he gets past his man, realizes he isn't going to get by the hoop, jumps through the air at odd angles to the hoop, and improvises his shot without squaring himself - it never looks like a real NBA move. Most guys either go to the hole or stop and pop. Jamal does his go-to-the-hole improvisations from 12 feet out! Part of MJ's genius is (was) that he would stop and start and stop again, change directions, elevate - and yet he would almost always find a way to launch his shot with his shoulders square and his shooting motion solid. Jamal always looks like he's floating weakly and winging stuff up.

Who knows - maybe he's invented a new technique. The finger roll wasn't a standard shot until Iceman came around. Maybe in 20 years we'll see an aged Crawford on a commercial saying "One thing I COULD do, was... float-and-wing-up-a-looping-shot-at-full-speed-from-12-feet-that-somehow-goes-in..."

He looks much better on his outside shot this year, much more stable - maybe that will translate to his penetration and secondary breaks as he matures.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> My Vote: Lock up Crawford long term for 6 years and 42 Million.


I second that motion. Let #1, #2 and #3 carry us to the promise land. Can I get a witness?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So witnessed and moved.


Let's let Jerry's Kids and the Three C's take us to the promised land or go strong trying.


One point:

I don't think any of us think that trading Jay for the sake of trading him is the answer. My realization is that it takes quality (or perceived quality) to get quality.

If I were GM my trading assets include:
Williams, Fizer, Marshall and even Rose. I also have a first round pick ranging from pick 6 to pick 9 for trade.

Reason being that all of these guys who are starting ahead of them and will be starters for years to come and will earn those minutes, leaving less time for these quality guys who can also flourish with time.

I have Rose in there with an eye toward rumored deals for Finley or Jones. Otherwise, I can live with Jalen, the Young guys seem to be rallying around him.


As GM, I would be filling out my roster as the follwing:


PG - Crawford, Brunson (or vet), Mason Jr.
SG - Rose (if not traded), Hassell, Mason Jr.
SF - Huge Hole, Robinson
PF - Chandler, (Fizer or Marshall - the one not traded), Baxter
C - Curry, Hole, Chandler, Bagaric


Fond Farewells:

Hoiberg can be our new radio analyst replacing our new GM - John Paxson.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> I second that motion. Let #1, #2 and #3 carry us to the promise land. Can I get a witness?


hallelujah! Amen to that. :angel:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Can Jamal's offense ever be consistent?*



> Originally posted by <b>Philomath</b>!
> I'm not trying to dampen the enthusiasm for Jamal necessarily. He has played better lately than I though possible. But I still think that when he penetrates, he always looks like he's throwing up desperation shots. They are spectacular when they go in, but can he be consistent when his shots on the move never go up the same way twice in a row? Does anyone else see this? Johnny Kerr has often pointed this out... he gets past his man, realizes he isn't going to get by the hoop, jumps through the air at odd angles to the hoop, and improvises his shot without squaring himself - it never looks like a real NBA move. Most guys either go to the hole or stop and pop. Jamal does his go-to-the-hole improvisations from 12 feet out! Part of MJ's genius is (was) that he would stop and start and stop again, change directions, elevate - and yet he would almost always find a way to launch his shot with his shoulders square and his shooting motion solid. Jamal always looks like he's floating weakly and winging stuff up.
> 
> Who knows - maybe he's invented a new technique. The finger roll wasn't a standard shot until Iceman came around. Maybe in 20 years we'll see an aged Crawford on a commercial saying "One thing I COULD do, was... float-and-wing-up-a-looping-shot-at-full-speed-from-12-feet-that-somehow-goes-in..."
> ...


i think he's pretty consistent in choosing that floater of his once gets in the lane ,he also uses a scoop/finger roll when heading to the basket 

i chalk it up to that i think he still thinks and plays like the 170 pounder he was a mere 2 years ago he's just better at it now he uses the same shots and avoids contact whenever possible , which if he can hit them i say go for it i dont want him to be an iverson type who gets banged up on the regular because he never learned that crashing into 280 pound men gets one hurt 

for my money its a good shot he gets away from his defender most of the time and shoots it before a big man is a serious threat to block it although on occasion when he senses a threat he has shown the ability to go in further and get a shot around a shotblocker

Mj was a different guy he could hang up in the air amongst the trees and find a shot from closer in , really only t-mac ,vince and kobe have that ability to hang in the air and then figure out what they would like to do 

its only an issue when it doesn't go in ,because as long as it does who cares he could send it in by pony express


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> I second that motion. Let #1, #2 and #3 carry us to the promise land. Can I get a witness?


preach on SUS


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Can Jamal's offense ever be consistent?*



> Originally posted by <b>Philomath</b>!
> I'm not trying to dampen the enthusiasm for Jamal necessarily. He has played better lately than I though possible. But I still think that when he penetrates, he always looks like he's throwing up desperation shots. They are spectacular when they go in, but can he be consistent when his shots on the move never go up the same way twice in a row? Does anyone else see this? Johnny Kerr has often pointed this out... he gets past his man, realizes he isn't going to get by the hoop, jumps through the air at odd angles to the hoop, and improvises his shot without squaring himself - it never looks like a real NBA move. Most guys either go to the hole or stop and pop. Jamal does his go-to-the-hole improvisations from 12 feet out! Part of MJ's genius is (was) that he would stop and start and stop again, change directions, elevate - and yet he would almost always find a way to launch his shot with his shoulders square and his shooting motion solid. Jamal always looks like he's floating weakly and winging stuff up.
> 
> Who knows - maybe he's invented a new technique. The finger roll wasn't a standard shot until Iceman came around. Maybe in 20 years we'll see an aged Crawford on a commercial saying "One thing I COULD do, was... float-and-wing-up-a-looping-shot-at-full-speed-from-12-feet-that-somehow-goes-in..."


you've just described steve nash and gary payton. They're always throwing junk up that always seems to go in for some reason. Johnny Kerr is always saying jamal takes bad shots, but reality is that they're just really ugly shots. knowbody said it had to be pretty, as long as they go in.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Remember Rex Chapman? He was the best I've ever seen at throwing up runners. He'd be 18 feet from the hoop at the top of the key. Drive left and then all of a sudden chuck up a shot with his right hand while still driving left and away from the rim. The guy was incredible... Chirs Mullins was another one who had a knack of making runners. I wish Jamal would set his feet more when he drove like he does, but if he can consistantly make those goofy runners of his, I'm not gonna complain!


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

What a game by Jamal Crawford he tore it up last night. Like I said the Bulls havea bright future with players like Tysan Chandler 20 ppg 10 rpg in the near future same thing with Eddy Curry 20 ppg 10 rpg and Jamal Craford 17 ppg and 5.5 apg


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*tyson def*

will never average 20 ppg
sorry to bust your bubble..
eddy will prob average 25 or 27.. but tyson gets like 6 or 8 pts a night all on dunks or putbacks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: tyson def*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> will never average 20 ppg
> sorry to bust your bubble..
> eddy will prob average 25 or 27.. but tyson gets like 6 or 8 pts a night all on dunks or putbacks [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: tyson def*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> will never average 20 ppg
> sorry to bust your bubble..
> eddy will prob average 25 or 27.. but tyson gets like 6 or 8 pts a night all on dunks or putbacks


Don't forget that if eddy is averaging 25-27 points then he'll also be drawing a lot of double teams. if they double off of chandler then look out. i can see these two really getting a feel for one another and finding ways to feed each other through the course of a game.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Some folks STILL question Jamal? Geez, you guys are weird! lol! You will probably still be questioning Jamal after the Bulls win their next 3 championships and Jamal is voted on the All Star team. Jamal is a GREAT player and the Bulls are lucky to have him. What is best about him? His attitude. Look at his comments after the game. They came up to him and asked him about HIS career high in scoring and he didn't say a thing about it. All he did was thank God, thank JK, and wish JK well. He has class and is a leader.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jamal isn't aggressive? because he's not dunking on people left and right? he took 11 free throws last night! and made 10 of them! i'm not saying he's going to be the free throw attempt leader for years to come but fta's are a sign of aggressiveness.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*huh?*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownFan</b>!
> Not to take anything away from Crawfords great game, but I really see him just adding to his trade value. I'm not sure you take a PG with the second pick to trade him the next year. Crawford has had a great game/last few weeks, but for those of you who believe he's the better of the two pgs, shame shame. First of all, he's had 2.5 yrs of experience to Williams less than 1. I've had an ongoing arguement with a friend about who's the better player and I always say that I'll shut up once Crawford has a triple double of the magnitude of Jay's against Kidd. The fact that Jay had 26/14/13 on Kidd is pretty amazing.
> 
> All in all, I believe Crawford is the better starter this year, and Jay is a nice spark off the bench, but in the end Jay will be the better player. Once Jay learns how to finish around the basket, which should come this summer, it will be no contest. Now, I'm not against Crawford staying with the team and playing a two pg/combo guard backcourt, seems to work for Milwaukee. I know I'm beating a dead horse here, and probably on the wrong thread, but I haven't posted on here for like a year so I thought I'd get my two cents in and teach you all a lesson...


No Contest? 

Please.

Jamal is physically superior to JWill, being both quicker side to side and taller. JWill could beat him in a sprint I think... but side to side is more important in the NBA.

Jamal is a better shooter... no doubt. Maybe JWill will develop a jump shot some day, but he has not yet.

Jamal can finish around the hoop. Maybe JWill will "learn" how to finish this summer... but at his height, he's at a serious disadvantage.

I'd rate them even at passing.

While Jamal has been in the league for 2.5 years... I'd have to rate them at the same level of experience. Jamal hardly got to play at all his first 2 years (stupid floyd).

Maybe JWill will end up to be a solid player... but to say no contest when comparing Jamal and JWill... well.. you are incorrect.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Can Jamal's offense ever be consistent?*



> Who knows - maybe he's invented a new technique. The finger roll wasn't a standard shot until Iceman came around. Maybe in 20 years we'll see an aged Crawford on a commercial saying "One thing I COULD do, was... float-and-wing-up-a-looping-shot-at-full-speed-from-12-feet-that-somehow-goes-in..."


It goes in the hoop. That's all that matters. It does look out of control... but it goes in the hoop.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

After he adds strength this offseason those floaters will become dunks .

At this point its not even whether jay will become a good player because we know he will. It will be whether or not he becomes that player on the Bulls.

Jay had an oppurtunity earlier this year and couldnt take advantage of it so the baton was passed to jamal and he has.Now with jamal improving every game at an alarming rate the question is Will jay get the baton back ?At this point it looks more unlikely with each passing day.

Such is the way a oppurtunity can pass you by in the NbA.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> After he adds strength this offseason those floaters will become dunks .
> 
> At this point its not even whether jay will become a good player because we know he will. It will be whether or not he becomes that player on the Bulls.
> ...


True, but Jamal also had some opportunities earlier in the year that he didn't capitalize on.

All I'm saying is that the earlier push to "write off" Jamal should be instructive on why Jay shouldn't be written off.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

Jamal doesnt dunk if i remember correctly.. in a game against the wizards.. he took it to hole went up for a two hand dunk and got fouled.. Grrr.. you folks are never happy.. the floater is the hardest shot in the world to block next to the hook.. if someone can master the floater.. they should stick with it..


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

sorry but something else just struck me.. There was a sprite commercial.. for kobe last year.. 2 points is 2 points.. "you dont have to go dunking on everyone. 2 points is 2 points"


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> But I still think that when he penetrates, he always looks like he's throwing up desperation shots. They are spectacular when they go in, but can he be consistent when his shots on the move never go up the same way twice in a row? Does anyone else see this? Johnny Kerr has often pointed this out... he gets past his man, realizes he isn't going to get by the hoop, jumps through the air at odd angles to the hoop, and improvises his shot without squaring himself - it never looks like a real NBA move. Most guys either go to the hole or stop and pop. Jamal does his go-to-the-hole improvisations from 12 feet out! Part of MJ's genius is (was) that he would stop and start and stop again, change directions, elevate - and yet he would almost always find a way to launch his shot with his shoulders square and his shooting motion solid. Jamal always looks like he's floating weakly and winging stuff up.


Does that sound like anyone else to you? Little guy, plays for the sixers, supposed to be pretty good? :yes:  
Last night, Jamal looked like A.I.'s taller cousin!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

If Jamal is given full-time PG duty w/ the Bulls next year (who knows what will happen this summer or even if he'll play the point exclusively next year but hey).... I think he could put up 18/6/5 like Arenas has done this year w/ GSW. Their games remind me of each other, though I'd have to give the nod to Gilbert on defense and getting to the charity stripe. Jamal isn't far behind though.





VD


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I love Jamal and he better not be traded by the new GM. He is such a class act, with him, Tyson, and Eddy putting JK on their shoes was just a great message. They obviously had a great relationship. Go #1, #2, #3, and Bulls!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Can Jamal's offense ever be consistent?*



> Originally posted by <b>Philomath</b>!
> I'm not trying to dampen the enthusiasm for Jamal necessarily. He has played better lately than I though possible. But I still think that when he penetrates, he always looks like he's throwing up desperation shots. They are spectacular when they go in, but can he be consistent when his shots on the move never go up the same way twice in a row? Does anyone else see this? Johnny Kerr has often pointed this out... he gets past his man, realizes he isn't going to get by the hoop, jumps through the air at odd angles to the hoop, and improvises his shot without squaring himself - it never looks like a real NBA move. Most guys either go to the hole or stop and pop. Jamal does his go-to-the-hole improvisations from 12 feet out! Part of MJ's genius is (was) that he would stop and start and stop again, change directions, elevate - and yet he would almost always find a way to launch his shot with his shoulders square and his shooting motion solid. Jamal always looks like he's floating weakly and winging stuff up.
> 
> Who knows - maybe he's invented a new technique. The finger roll wasn't a standard shot until Iceman came around. Maybe in 20 years we'll see an aged Crawford on a commercial saying "One thing I COULD do, was... float-and-wing-up-a-looping-shot-at-full-speed-from-12-feet-that-somehow-goes-in..."
> ...


Hers is a quote form the post game !!
http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/postgame_030408.html



> Chicago played well tonight. Crawford played really good and was too tough to handle. He hit his three's and had penetration. We didn't have an answer for him. Crawford was just great tonight and really had it going. His one-on-one isolation on top was too much for us."


Thats headcoach Isiah thomas talking there of the playoff bound Pacers. They didnt have a answer for him and until they do let him keep doing what hes doing


----------

